# saltist 5000h 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

nice condition mechanically and cosmetically
not sure what braid is on it 
$150 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$140 o/b/o


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

